# Ofc27 Beauty's



## ofc27 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello everyone 
This is my first post. I will be put here photos of my colection.
Enjoy!

First couple of older photos:

Ephebopus murinus L6 (female):


Ephebopus cyanognathus L6 (female) :


Nhandu chromatus L12 (MM) :



Teraphosa blondi L2 (now i know this is a female):




Pterinochilus murinus "usambara" L1:



Ornithoctonus aureotibialis L2:


Female Haplopelmy lividum L8 with a lizard  :




Now couple of post molt T's and video :

Ephebopus murinus L8 :
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Ephebopus cyanognathus L7 :
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Teraphosa blondi L3 :
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Pterinochilus murinus "usambara" L2 :
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




And video of Pterinochilus murinus:
[YOUTUBE]gg3W_Ax4rIc[/YOUTUBE]

Later I post more pics


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 16, 2009)

Poor Poor Lizard


----------



## aluras (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, poor lizard. That sucks....but other than that very nice pics!!


----------



## calum (Feb 16, 2009)

> Poor Poor Lizard


-_- 

awesome T's man! love the E.murinus and the cyanognathus!


----------



## ofc27 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for comments!
Next part of photos (more actually).

Poecilotheria ornata #1 L2/3
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Poecilotheria ornata #2 L3/4
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The bigest killer in my collection :
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Weak photo  Ephebopus murinus L8 :
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Brachypelma vagans L11 :
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ephebopus cyanognathus L7 :
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Pterinochilus murinus L3 "usambara" :
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ornithoctonus aureotibialis L3/4 so shy ^_^ :
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ephebopus murinus L8 :
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


My pokie's :

Poecilotheria ornata L5 #1 :

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Poecilotheria ornata L5 #2 :


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Poecilotheria pederseni L7  female 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Poecilotheria rufilata:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have 3 more Poecilotheria rufilata L1 but i dont have memory card now:? When i have it i take copule more pics.


----------



## Koh_ (Feb 16, 2009)

nice pics! seems like all your spiders are in good conditions too. 
i love the Ephebopus cyanognathus especially. i guess im gonna get one later .


----------



## BoBaZ (Feb 17, 2009)

nice spiders ;P


----------



## JColt (Feb 17, 2009)

awesome pics!


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice shots


----------



## ofc27 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Just a few*

Poecilotheria ornata:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ephebopus cyanognathus:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ofc27 (Mar 4, 2009)

A little update 

Pterinochilus murinus "usambara" L5 :


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Couple shots of Theraphosa blondi molt :


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ephebopus murinus L8 :


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Little shower xD






Ephebopus cyanognathus L7 :







Brachypelma albopilosum L4 :






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Ornithoctonus aureotibialis L5 :






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






For dessert my poets:
Poecilotheria rufilata female  vs. mouse :


Poecilotheria pederseni L8 :

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Poecilotheria rufilata L1 one of three


----------



## fatich (Mar 4, 2009)

You have really nice species 
l liked your E.murinus


----------



## ofc27 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks! I also like she very much


----------



## ofc27 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello  next part of photos :

P.murinus



















B.albopilosum 












T.blondi 

























E.murinus































H.maculata



















P.murinus adult male always wanna hug







P.rufilata












P.miranda







P.bara



















P.miranda

























P.fasciata







L.violaceopes

























and feeding of blondi...

[youtube]Fu-kd1qwcjM[/youtube]

Cheers


----------

